# Videos?



## teej (Jun 17, 2004)

For several months now I have been reading some of the posts on here concerning Systema and I find this art very interesting. Searching around the WWW, I cam across a Kenpo web site that had a Systema video set on sale in the sites online store.

The site is at www.lwkarate.com

The Systema videos are by the Russian instructor Vladimir Vasiliev that I have read about here. The sale is for a set of 10 brand new videos for $200.00. That is only $20 per video. Are these videos any good?

thank you,
Teej


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 17, 2004)

Teej,
   All of VV's videos I've seen (about 7 or 8 of them) are very good.  I especially recommend the video on holds and escapes.  If you must buy them as a "package" to get the best price, I believe that it would be money well spent (if you have no access to a Systema instructor, that is).


----------



## David (Jun 25, 2004)

I don't recommend getting them all at the same time.  It's a huge chunk of money to spend (though well worth it), but you'll get the same benefit, probably more, if you spend your time on one tape at a time.  Analyze the material, try it with a diverse group of test subj...uh...training partners, and when you want to move on to the next video on your list, go for it.

That's how I see it.


-Dave


----------

